# Cat's Eye



## gus (Aug 18, 2009)

I was searching for the Draco constellation










and I happened to come by a nebula called Cat's Eye, in Draco:









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cat%27s_Eye_Nebula

Pretty, aye?

g


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Beautiful. The universe is full of such amazing sights!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I love photos of outer space and the ones of deep in the oceans. Worlds that exist and we rarely think about or see!


----------

